# Best replacement thermometer.



## moses (Nov 26, 2013)

I have an MES 40 and need Christmas ideas to give my family. What is the best or most recommended replacent internal and smoker tempt combo available?


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

maverick 732. its wireless and has two probes. one for the smoker which can alarm if temp too low or too high and one for the meat which alarms at high. its waterproof and has a really good range. my mes temp display can be as much as 30 degrees off in cold/windy weather so I would definitely recommend one of these jewels. besides the amnps its the best money ive spent on smoking equipment.


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

I see you are from Batesville. Brandon here. lovely weather we've had the last few days eh?


----------



## moses (Nov 26, 2013)

I





mcockrell said:


> I see you are from Batesville. Brandon here. lovely weather we've had the last few days eh?


I actually need to change my location. Just moved to Forest, Ms. about 3 weeks ago. My wife runs one of the stores at the new mall in Pearl and I'm over security in one of the high end stores.


----------



## moses (Nov 26, 2013)

I





mcockrell said:


> maverick 732. its wireless and has two probes. one for the smoker which can alarm if temp too low or too high and one for the meat which alarms at high. its waterproof and has a really good range. my mes temp display can be as much as 30 degrees off in cold/windy weather so I would definitely recommend one of these jewels. besides the amnps its the best money ive spent on smoking equipment.
> [/quote
> I've heard a lot about the Maverick and that is prolly what I will go with. They are around $70, correct?


----------



## tsin (Nov 26, 2013)

You can get one from Todd Johnson and free shipping             http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=40


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

that's great! you are even closer now!

yes, I got mine from Todd as well when I bought the AMNPS (which incidentally if you don't have one of those that would also be a GREAT addition to your MES). one of the probes burned out after about 2 months so I called Todd and asked what I should do. I was also ordering more pellets at the time. he was very gracious and said to send him the bad probe and he would send me a replacement in the box with my pellet order. its been doing great ever since.

MES + AMNPS + Mav 732 = truly setting and forgetting. if im doing a large brisket or butt I will put it on at midnight, fill up the amnps, set the maverick and go to sleep. if I hear it beep I know something is wrong (its usually the 12 year old opening the door and taking peeks)


----------



## moses (Nov 26, 2013)

TSIN said:


> You can get one from Todd Johnson and free shipping             http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=40


I'm going to forward that link straight to the maw n law.


----------



## moses (Nov 26, 2013)

mcockrell said:


> that's great! you are even closer now!
> 
> yes, I got mine from Todd as well when I bought the AMNPS (which incidentally if you don't have one of those that would also be a GREAT addition to your MES). one of the probes burned out after about 2 months so I called Todd and asked what I should do. I was also ordering more pellets at the time. he was very gracious and said to send him the bad probe and he would send me a replacement in the box with my pellet order. its been doing great ever since.
> 
> MES + AMNPS + Mav 732 = truly setting and forgetting. if im doing a large brisket or butt I will put it on at midnight, fill up the amnps, set the maverick and go to sleep. if I hear it beep I know something is wrong (its usually the 12 year old opening the door and taking peeks)


I do have an AMNPS but haven't had much luck since I got it. Haven't really had time to play with it much since the move and been so busy opening the new store. Not going to give up though. I also have one of the cold smoke units for the MES but haven't used it yet.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

some guys on here like the I grill one. You have to have an Iphone for it to work at this time. I was told by A rep recently they are developing an android version. I would like to try out A maverick et 733. I have the 732 and it is great but the new one seems to have A better laid out display and functions. Have not seen one in person though.


----------



## moses (Nov 26, 2013)

Good lord. Now you've laid out more options. Ha. I hate making these decisions


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

you cant go wrong with either one. the 733 is probably a little more expensive than the 732 but other than the display there probably isn't much difference between the two. go to amazon and pull up both and compare side by side and see which one you like better.

i don't have a 733 but i hope they made setting it a little easier than the 732. its a great probe but the first couple times i used it i found it a little cumbersome to get to the settings that i wanted to change. the 733 looks like they made this a little easier by adding more buttons. if i had to ding on the 732 its the lack of a "decrease temp" button. you could only increase the temp not decrease it. so if you missed your target temp you had to go all the way up until it reached max and started over at min. I don't know if the new one has this feature or not but it definitely looks like they made it a little easier to navigate.

the preset food settings I think is really unnecessary. I have yet to see one that says "bbq = 190*". a simple overlay with the recommended settings for poultry and steak would suffice just fine. one of the probes I have makes you select the type of food and the "taste" (rare, medium, etc) before you can customize the temp settings. its really annoying when all I really want to do is just a temp in there. if you could actually store settings in there that would be great! that would be a much better feature than preset I think.


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

was just looking a little more closely at the features on the 733 and although it comes with presets it says you can actually change those to your liking. so that's pretty cool. we know we are going to take our shoulders and brisket way over the recommended settings. and we pull some items below the recommended temp to allow for carryover so this seems like a great feature.

thanks for posting this question because now I know what to ask for Christmas :)


----------



## moses (Nov 26, 2013)

I was just looking at the 733 and I think it's exactly what I want. I looked at the I grill and I just don't know about it so I'll pass it up.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

I am sure someone will be along shortly that uses the I grill. I would love to be able to make my own presets if that is what you can do with the 733. Also have that problem with the decrease temp deal. I like the idea of a seperate display for each function as I find myself digging for the manual every so often still. Luckily I have the old single probe one if I am feeling too dumb that day. I vote for the 733 with an extra meat probe so you can do two meats if that is what you need to do. wish I would have done that.


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

supposedly the 733 comes with "hybrid" probes as opposed to the 732 with one dull probe and one sharp probe. they didn't have pics on amazon of the probes so i don't know what a "hybrid" probe looks like. the term seems to indicate you could either for either. hopefully that's the case. and also hopefully you can use the same probes as the 732.

i have seen the iGrill at the store but i just cant make myself buy it. for some reason i just don't trust it. with the maverick i know i can get replacement probes for it.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

mcockrell said:


> supposedly the 733 comes with "hybrid" probes as opposed to the 732 with one dull probe and one sharp probe. they didn't have pics on amazon of the probes so i don't know what a "hybrid" probe looks like. the term seems to indicate you could either for either. hopefully that's the case. and also hopefully you can use the same probes as the 732.
> 
> i have seen the iGrill at the store but i just cant make myself buy it. for some reason i just don't trust it. with the maverick i know i can get replacement probes for it.


yep, same here but I think it would be really cool to be wifi connected to my computer. Probably overkill as it is not rocket science but would be fun. I saw that about the hybrid probes too. wondering what that means and yes I hope the stay with the same probe jacks. I already have two mav's that are not interchangable.


----------



## msstatedawg (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the iGrill and love it. The only drawback is when the batteries get about half-strength it'll reduce the Bluetooth range. Other than that, it's been a joy. Using it at this moment on a couple of turkey's.













image.jpg



__ msstatedawg
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

can you use rechargables and are you familiar with android compatibility? I did some research with mixed results today about weather or not I could use my android phone with the igrill verry well?


----------



## msstatedawg (Nov 28, 2013)

You'd need to ask them. Not sure there's an Android app available yet, but I think it's on the way.


----------



## food junkie (Dec 19, 2013)

Just saw on-line the Igrill is now Android compatible


----------



## timberjet (Dec 19, 2013)

food junkie said:


> Just saw on-line the Igrill is now Android compatible


yes the old model is. I am waiting for the mini to be compatible and then I would check it out.


----------



## moses (Dec 23, 2013)

The wife let me open my Christmas early and it was a maverick 733. Can't wait to use it tomorrow.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 23, 2013)

What a great wife....  make sure you do a calibration in boiling water first just to see If it's off any and by how much...


----------



## moses (Dec 23, 2013)

Explain that process if you don't mind. Never heard of doing that. 

  Thanks,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 23, 2013)

just simply boil a pot of water to a rolling boil on high heat...  while it is boiling hold both probes (just an inch or 2 of the tip) in the boiling water without touching the sides or bottom....  the readings should be very close to 212` (sea level) ..  you can also do an ice water test as well....  fill a glass with crushed ice (full) and then fill with water just until the ice starts to float....  stir the water real well with the probes to make sure it's cold...  readings should be close to 32`...  If ether reading is off...  just remember how much it was off when using the therms....  recalibrate often....


----------



## moses (Dec 23, 2013)

Good deal. I'll do that in the morning. Thanks man.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 24, 2013)

Let us know how you like the 733 too!


----------

